
Ex-NSA cyberspies reveal how they helped hack foes of UAE - perlgeek
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/usa-spying-raven/
======
NN88
THIS IS INSANE

They could hack the iphone just with a message they send to the phone?!

